# eggs,eggs,eggs



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

can't wait for babies, i have 6 pairs on eggs! can't wait for my first squabs!


----------



## citycowgirl (Feb 16, 2011)

That's really exciting!  What breeds of birds?


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice, I have some AA's sitting on my first eggs as well. It's nice knowing that they will/should take care of everything upon hatching.


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

citycowgirl said:


> That's really exciting!  What breeds of birds?


caps and rollers, mookees have only been here for 2 weeks so they should be next to lay, can't wait


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

abluechipstock said:


> can't wait for babies, i have 6 pairs on eggs! can't wait for my first squabs!


That is so exciting! Congratulations!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Congrats on your eggs! Let us know when they hatch.


----------

